# Hawaii Reviews for April 2012



## billhall (Apr 11, 2012)

Hawaii for April 2012


----------



## billhall (Apr 11, 2012)

*Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, Big Island, 3/23/2012*

*New Review *


Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort 
Reviewer: Robert Ross​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 11, 2012)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui, 3/21/12*

*New Review *


Maui Lea at Maui Hill 
Reviewer:Luanne Moyer​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hawaiian Sun Holidays at The Waikiki Banyan, Oahu, 1/21/12*

*New Review *


Hawaiian Sun Holidays 
Reviewer:Gary Tripps​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 14, 2012)

*Sweetwater at Waikiki, Oahu, 4/1/12*

*New Review *


Sweetwater at Waikiki 
Reviewer:Richard and Carole Steiner​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 14, 2012)

*Pahio at the Shearwater, Kauai*

*New Review *


Pahio at the Shearwater 
Reviewer:Michael Kobel​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 16, 2012)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 3/11/12*

*New Review *


Hanalei Bay Resort 
Reviewer:William Hagan​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 17, 2012)

*HGVC Kings' Land Resort, Big Island, 2/01/12*

*New Review *


HGVC Kings' Land Resort 
Reviewer: Lin Johnson​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 24, 2012)

*The Point at Poipu, Kauai, 4/6/12*

*New Review *


The Point at Poipu 
Reviewer: Chris DeNardis​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 24, 2012)

*The Point at Poipu, Kauai, 3/24/12*

*New Review *


The Point at Poipu 
Reviewer: Marvin l. Mackin​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Apr 26, 2012)

*Wyndham Beach Walk, Oahu, 4/13/12*

*New Review *


Wyndham Beach Walk 
Reviewer:Rick Cleigh​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

